# Toro power clear 721 e snowblower



## Bill Morse (1 mo ago)

I recently purchase a like new used toro power clear 721 e. Dose anyone know what the HP rating is for this machine and where I can find the manufacture date code.?? Just quirious how old it is. 
Thanks Bill Morse


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*All That Info Should Be On The Back Side Of The Machine. 7HP Or SO They Say. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Provide a photo of the sticker on the back that should have a 5-digit number starting with 3, and the serial number.

Snowblower manufacturers haven't provided horsepower numbers in _years_. Now it's either just displacement or torque numbers.

I had a 2018 721E for about 2 years and I just sold it this week. It had a 212cc engine.


----------

